# Is there a substitute for Chitosan?



## btom2004 (Jun 15, 2012)

My wine kit calls for the addition of a Chitosan pack. I see that this is a shellfish derivative. I know that some people are allergic to shellfish. 
What is this Chitosan used for in clearing stage? Is there something I could substitute that will do the same as Chitosan?


----------



## rocket man (Jun 15, 2012)

I've heard of using egg whites, although I haven't tried it myself. Maybe someone who has will chime in here.


----------



## rjb222 (Jun 15, 2012)

You could use Spakaloid or Gelatin neither contain any shell fish. Isnglass is another but it is made from fish bladders.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well This kit at step 3 wants me to add *Kieselsol* and then the above *Chitosan* followed by a *Stabilizer*.?


----------



## Deezil (Jun 15, 2012)

Kieselsol & Chitosan are a 2-part clearing system.. They pretty much settle out completely but if you're nervous about it, egg whites work but they will remove some of the tannins in your wine too (just something to keep in mind)... 

Theres also gelatin, which is sourced from a few different places but it settles out as well... 

Bentonite helps clear out some things as well..

The stabilizer is probably a mixture of potassium metabisulphite and potassium sorbate & will keep your wine from refermenting when it comes time to sweeten the wine or add the f-pack


----------



## SouthernChemist (Jun 15, 2012)

Chitosan is a polysaccharide (a polymer of glucosamine) derived from chitin, which is a cellulose (polymer of glucose) equivalent for living organisms like shellfish and insects, among others. It's a derivative of the exoskeleton/shell itself and not the creature that made it. It does not contain any shellfish proteins if properly made, so shellfish allergies should not be a problem. You can obtain chitosan from sources other than shellfish, but I'd bet they're the cheapest and most readily available source. It's even used in water treatment, drug delivery, and oddly enough a weight loss agent.

Even if any shellfish proteins made it along the way, the process by which chitosan is made would be too harsh for them to survive intact.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 15, 2012)

Best alternative to chitosan is gravity. Just let the wine settle by itself.

I agree with SoutherChemist. I have read that people with shellfish allergies need not be concerned with chitosan. I did not know the chemical reason why this is and what SC says seems to cover that.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very well thanks for all the insightful posts. I will just make the wine as kit instructs. If it all settels out then no worries. Didn't want to share a wine, that may get someone sick.


----------

